# I need Plant stand recommendations.



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Something pedestal like for one 6” pot. Needs to be about 2-3 feet high to put the plant on the same level as a window. The area of the house just got redone with Cherry cabinets so I’m thinking I want to use Cherry for this also.

Thanks!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Nick, check out Axlmyk's gallery. He's created some beautiful ones. Sounds like one of them just may be what you're looking for. 

Neal


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nick, have you ever watched the Router Workshop on the Woodworking Channel. Bob R uses a very cool jig to make a neat pedestal tear drop table. Very cool project and a neat jig for fluting the pedestal. 

corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> Something pedestal like for one 6” pot. Needs to be about 2-3 feet high to put the plant on the same level as a window. The area of the house just got redone with Cherry cabinets so I’m thinking I want to use Cherry for this also.
> 
> Thanks!


Lately I have been experimenting with a couple of designs for a pedestal and though I have still to produce one in a selected hardwood I have made the Demo in Pine
Enclosed is the top section of the pedestal
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very neat Tom. but YOU can't just show that without all the template details. I reckon that there are guys on the forum who could turn them out in quantity with you're templates, for sale at fairs and weekend markets.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nick, here are a couple from the Router Workshop guys 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10305

And my favorite as shown in the attached photo. Cool project!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike had some nice ones...

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5076-plant-stand-2-0-a.html

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5777-another-plant-stand.html


----------

